# Babies, refusals a big belly and mud!!



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's been a busy day, started off by trying to fill in the ditch that is stopping me getting at the straw shed, turns out it's still a little wet out there










Didn't look to good so we sent for the big guns











Got her towed out, AND got the last 6 big bales of hay home :-[

Then introduced the Wombat to the halter.










Made him hungry so he had to grab a snack to recover










Then it was ground working Fancy, and introducing her to a cross pole for the first time, zoomed over it so quick that I nearly missed her










second time it was "What the ! I'm not doing that










And time for a Stewie update, here he is, 9 1/2 weeks old










Here he is with G Man who is 15.1hh, the boy is a moose










OH and it's day 361 for Ace and still seems quite happy carrying that baby around


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

Oooh, Ace is big! All the horses are beautiful. Love the bubba! <3


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

wow stewie is huge!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I absolutely love Stewie.. Ace is getting big


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Jeepers that is one big baby bump :O haha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Stewie is HUGE, seriously I had to pull him and his mum from the mare pen, because he was going to hurt poor little Wombat by trying to play with him. I'm going to have to put him and his mum in with the yearling colts, just as soon as the vet as been and given them their brain surgery:lol: They will be a far better size as companions for him.

Mind you by the looks of Ace she may just produce a baby elephant


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Stewie is a tank!!! Can't wait to see Ace's elephant when she finally decides to go


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I *love* Stewie !!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! Ace is looking big!!!! 

Again, still cannot belive how big Stewie is already!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*For stewie Fans*

I've put some update pics over here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/spotlight-stewie-9-half-weeks-85851/ for you

Still no joy from Ace *SIGH*


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Mind if I ask about your breeding program/goals? Or are you taking pregnant rescues?

Sorry I don't know too much about your horses, so wanted to ask.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The only breeding program we have is with the Haflingers, and the goal there is to establish a small nucleus of good quality Haflingers, to that end we have 3 nice haffy mares and of course Alto our stallion

Then there is Ace, not a rescue but a great chance to buy what I wanted, which is a Jesse James baby, it has just turned that I have a great mare as a bonus.

Stewie there was an accident, not part of the program at all, but actually he is growing on me, he may just end up being a bonus after all.

Next years foal watched will be 2 Haflinger mares :wink:


----------

